# Twisty Beaver Stick with Sweet Gum Handle



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

It's been quite awhile since I posted anything on here. Somebody just "friended" me so I thought I would post one of my recent pieces.

The shank is a poplar beaver food stick with teeth marks where it was debarked. The color comes from being in the creek bed. The handle was carved from a piece of sweet gum, from a tree I cut down in my back yard.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great stick!

I love sticks that have a story to tell.

Rodney


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Rodney said:


> Great stick!
> I love sticks that have a story to tell.
> Rodney


Thank you Rodney, me to. I like sticks that have what I call character.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The beaver mark makes it a really unique stick. Well done.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a good looking stick


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The beaver chew marks certainly do add a lot of character to that stick, like you said, as does the staining from the creek water. That is one fine looking stick.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Isn't it interesting that beavers pick the best sticks for us?


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

A great stick and with beaver marks.


----------

